# Eastern Coyotes



## dangrv2 (Jan 10, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has experience in trapping Eastern Coyotes? Specificly South Central Pennsylvania area? I'm a **** trapper and would love to try Coyotes. Any pointers?


----------

